# Lantern



## switchbackxt1 (May 27, 2017)

Coleman 220F not getting fuel answer anyone


----------



## futbolwest (May 27, 2017)

*Lantern Problems*

Probably the generator. These can be bought at bigger sporting good stores or online. Sometimes a good cleaning is all that is needed if fuel has been left in the lantern for several years. 
Check out Coleman  Collector Forum  on line for detailed instructions on tearing down, cleaning and repairing Coleman lanterns and stoves. Old Coleman parts is a good  site for ordering parts, some of them being used from really old Coleman appliances.


----------



## 3ringer (May 28, 2017)

^ Good answer. I have several. I told my mother n law to buy Coleman lanterns at yard sales if she came across one. Well a dozen lanterns later , I had to say no more lanterns. Will the lantern pump up. Can you hear fuel and air coming out before you light it. As someone else said , the generator is easy to replace. Make sure all the old fuel is out of it and replace with fresh. I love the sound and nostalgic Coleman lanterns. I even converted one of mine to electricity so I could enjoy it all the time.


----------



## switchbackxt1 (May 28, 2017)

A good cleaning and a generator and she lit up and still lit thanks for the help


----------



## red neck richie (May 31, 2017)

switchbackxt1 said:


> Coleman 220F not getting fuel answer anyone



Stopped using them old style lanterns years ago. Saturday I bought a battery operated lantern at the coleman outlet for 6 bucks. They are lighter and you don't have to worry about carring around fuel or spilling it. The battery ones are not as bright but I will gladly trade a little brightness for convenience. They have this fancy on off switch too you don't even need a match to light it. I have a hard time getting rid of things that still work too but I decided it was time to move on. I save a lot of time money and aggravation.


----------



## 3ringer (May 31, 2017)

red neck richie said:


> Stopped using them old style lanterns years ago. Saturday I bought a battery operated lantern at the coleman outlet for 6 bucks. They are lighter and you don't have to worry about carring around fuel or spilling it. The battery ones are not as bright but I will gladly trade a little brightness for convenience. They have this fancy on off switch too you don't even need a match to light it. I have a hard time getting rid of things that still work too but I decided it was time to move on. I save a lot of time money and aggravation.



I bet your electric lantern doesn't have the awesome sound of an old Coleman lantern. There is just something about them that makes camping more enjoyable.


----------



## red neck richie (May 31, 2017)

3ringer said:


> I bet your electric lantern doesn't have the awesome sound of an old Coleman lantern. There is just something about them that makes camping more enjoyable.



Yup gotta love that hiss. But thanks for reminding me there is no risk of fire if it gets knocked over on my battery lantern. I personally like the popping of wood on a campfire.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 1, 2017)

I have half a dozen of the fuel lanterns that I haven't used since propane ones came out. No pumping, no dried-out gaskets, no spilled fuel, No 20' spontaneous flaming flare-ups, no mud daubers in the generator; but still bright light and satisfying hiss from screwing in a propane tank. I have battery ones, but they will never replace the Coleman.


----------



## red neck richie (Jun 1, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> I have half a dozen of the fuel lanterns that I haven't used since propane ones came out. No pumping, no dried-out gaskets, no spilled fuel, No 20' spontaneous flaming flare-ups, no mud daubers in the generator; but still bright light and satisfying hiss from screwing in a propane tank. I have battery ones, but they will never replace the Coleman.



I was looking at the propane lanterns but they were 25 bucks and still had mantels and other parts that would wear out. How long does a 1lb tank last you? I assume if they tip over they can catch fire?


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 1, 2017)

It was a life changing experience when we went from kerosene to gas in our night fishing trips.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 1, 2017)

red neck richie said:


> I was looking at the propane lanterns but they were 25 bucks and still had mantels and other parts that would wear out. How long does a 1lb tank last you? I assume if they tip over they can catch fire?



I don't use the 1 lb bottles on a regular basis. I usually refill them before they run out. My propane lanterns usually sit on a tree on top of a 20lb bottle.


----------



## 3ringer (Jun 2, 2017)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I don't use the 1 lb bottles on a regular basis. I usually refill them before they run out. My propane lanterns usually sit on a tree on top of a 20lb bottle.



I use the same tree and a hose off the tree for my Coleman stove. I have been using the same 1lb bottles for years. I have an adapter to refill them. A 20 lb tank will last a long time with just a lantern on it. My lil Buddy heater will use a lot more propane. I don't use Coleman fuel lanterns too often. The fuel is expensive and cumbersome. I do enjoy the hiss and watching the lantern go bright and dim when running out of fuel. You can buy them cheap at yard sales.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 2, 2017)

red neck richie said:


> I was looking at the propane lanterns but they were 25 bucks and still had mantels and other parts that would wear out. How long does a 1lb tank last you? I assume if they tip over they can catch fire?



A one-lb tank will last about all night, from dark to daylight.


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 4, 2017)

To further the "how long will 1lb last?"

On a 4 night trip I used three bottles.  Well a little less, as the third had some left in it....

We ran light from dark till bed time and a few minutes getting ready to head out hunting each morning.


----------



## 3ringer (Jun 6, 2017)

The fuel adapter cost about the same as 3 one lb bottles. If you refill your own , you are saving several dollars.


----------

